# Guido Italian Stallion



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A virile, middle-aged Italian gentlemen named Guido was relaxing at 
his favourite bar in Rome when he managed to attract a spectacular 
young blonde woman.

Things progressed to the point where he invited her back to his apartment and, after some small talk, they retired to his bedroom where he rattled her senseless.

After a pleasant interlude he asked with a smile, "So, you finish?"

She paused for a second, frowned, and replied, "No."

Surprised, Guido reached for her and the rattling resumed.

This time she thrashed about wildly and there were screams of 
passion...

The sex finally ends and again, Guido smiles and asks, "You finish?"

Again, after a short pause, she returns his smile, cuddles closer to 
him and softly says, "No."

Stunned, but damned if he was going to leave this woman unsatisfied, 
Guido reaches for the woman yet again. Using the last of his 
strength, he barely manages it, but they end together screaming, bucking, 
clawing and ripping the bed sheets. Exhausted, Guido falls onto his 
back, gasping.

Barely able to turn his head, he looks into her eyes, smiles proudly 
and asked again, "You finish?"

Barely able to speak, the beautiful blonde whispers in his ear, "No, I Norwegian..."


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Classic

:lol:


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol: RAH RAH RAH RAH RAH RAH RAH!! :lol: :lol:


----------

